# The Shadow Line



## Connavar (May 4, 2012)

Some of you brits must have seen this series ?

What did you think ?

I got the DVD two days ago and im enjoying it very much.  It doesnt feel like another dry brit police series about serie killers, cliche gloom country stories.  Its more The Killing, The Wire in tone.


----------



## svalbard (May 4, 2012)

This is a brilliant with some marvelous performances especially from Stephan Rea. I was hooked right ghrough the whole series. Let us know what you think about it when your finished watching it.


----------



## Connavar (May 5, 2012)

Yeah the acting is so brillant, Rea,Ecclestone,Ejifor is so believable in their roles.  They really make you hooked on their characters.

I took a paus after i was hooked on 5 eps in two watching seasons.  Trying to prolong the pleasure.

I made the right choice to buy this DVD!


----------



## Anthony G Williams (May 6, 2012)

Yes, it's an excellent series with a shock ending.

The theme music is terrific too!


----------



## Connavar (May 6, 2012)

Anthony G Williams said:


> Yes, it's an excellent series with a shock ending.
> 
> The theme music is terrific too!



I have been thinking how unsually interesting,good the theme music is. Usually i never watch a whole intro,opening credits of a series but this series i listened to theme music for every ep i watched.


----------

